# Trusted Molly today...



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Took Molly to the park today it's a new one that we drive her to lately. It's huge and not many people around. She loves to run after her ball. It's not an off leash park so we take her on her big rope. Today we let go of the rope several times and threw the ball and she came back no problem She was a good girl! Took a few pics of her and a video she also got a visit from Walter the bunny tonight so took a video of her kissing him

Video of her running free (well with long rope attached just in case!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSoabPhyOuk

Molly and Walter the bunny video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrkhCvKm0cc

Molly on her way to the park bopping to the music
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQIle3mBPJ8

Sorry boring but I love her


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Lovely videos and photos. Love the photos of Molly with her ball and Molly on the rock, she has the biggest doggy grin .

The park looks amazing and HUGE. I don't blame you for letting Molly have a sneaky play without holding her lead as a park like that is crying out for good doggies to run free. 

Run free Molly!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh gorgeous gorgeous Molly she is a good girl, she was having so much fun!!! Love the photos and the vidios Renee, Molly and the bunny have very simular colour fur she so cute kissing him xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fab pictures, love the bunny video - looks like a cat as you can't see its ears! there is no way Dudley would just sniff it gently like Molly does, she is so cute with her little wiggly bum!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Aw, Molly is so gentle and friendly with the bunny 

I watched the video of Molly in the car, and then on Youtube afterwards it took me to this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU_9yi6xvRs


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww good girl Molly - I love to see them running free 

Fab photos of her posing - and she is soooooooooooo gentle with that bunny - what a lovely girl


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How could Molly ever be boring. she is so cute and lovable! Now she needs one of the launchers that Rufus has and you'll spend your days chucking balls for her.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a great park. The bunny is so cute and fluffy. Great videos! Maggie watched them too  I think she liked the bunny one the best.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> Aw, Molly is so gentle and friendly with the bunny
> 
> I watched the video of Molly in the car, and then on Youtube afterwards it took me to this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU_9yi6xvRs


Was it a baby crying in a car? I saw it too 



fairlie said:


> How could Molly ever be boring. she is so cute and lovable! Now she needs one of the launchers that Rufus has and you'll spend your days chucking balls for her.


That's what a friend said that we need to get one!


Lindor said:


> What a great park. The bunny is so cute and fluffy. Great videos! Maggie watched them too  I think she liked the bunny one the best.


Aww look at Maggie did she bark or was she a good girl?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Oh gorgeous gorgeous Molly she is a good girl, she was having so much fun!!! Love the photos and the vidios Renee, Molly and the bunny have very simular colour fur she so cute kissing him xx


He's an angora bunny he is getting spayed on Monday He's 4 years old and I guess he is spraying at her house to mark his territory


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Chuckits are a must for ball loving dogs. Saves your back from endless pick ups and your hand from all the saliva and mud. We have the orange and green. Go short at first (orange) because the green one can send it a long, long way!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Chuckits are a must for ball loving dogs. Saves your back from endless pick ups and your hand from all the saliva and mud. We have the orange and green. Go short at first (orange) because the green one can send it a long, long way!


I get you on the slimy ball...her's gets very wet and it's gross Will look for one thanks for the tips I had no clue that they had different ones!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm loving Molly with Walter - she is so sweet with him, and she has a very waggy bum! 
I can't even imagine what Ralph would if he got up close and personal with a bunny!  x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Never boring!!! Love the videos . . . . She is so gorgeous! I love that park!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I'm loving Molly with Walter - she is so sweet with him, and she has a very waggy bum!
> I can't even imagine what Ralph would if he got up close and personal with a bunny!  x


Walter would end up like yellow dog


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Grove said:


> Aw, Molly is so gentle and friendly with the bunny
> 
> I watched the video of Molly in the car, and then on Youtube afterwards it took me to this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU_9yi6xvRs


OMG that baby vid is so funny, hope Lottie see's this so she will know what to do!!


dio.ren said:


> I get you on the slimy ball...her's gets very wet and it's gross Will look for one thanks for the tips I had no clue that they had different ones!


Dudley must have quite a gentle soft mouth, he never makes his balls wet and slobbery (that sounds wrong! but you know what I mean), well I don't know if its a gentle mouth thing or just a dry one.



Tinman said:


> I'm loving Molly with Walter - she is so sweet with him, and she has a very waggy bum!
> I can't even imagine what Ralph would if he got up close and personal with a bunny!  x


I'm not sure it would be such a pretty and happy bunny if wreck it Ralph or Dudley the destroyer got anywhere near it!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Molly 
Lovely to see those legs running


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Lovely Molly
> Lovely to see those legs running


Those spotted legs can move


----------

